

Interviewstreet powers Department of Labor's Equalpayapp challenge - rvivek
http://equalpayapp.interviewstreet.com

======
gghh
Hi all. I am competing to the challenge. The interviestreet team is setting up
Amazon EC2 virtual machines for the partecipants; I gave them my pubkey, but
the thing looks somehow broken (couldn't login to my instance). Apart logging
bots, nobody's on #codesprint (freenode), and the organizers aren't answering
mails (yet). Anybody in the same situation?

EDIT: just got a reply from the organizers, I am now fully connected to the
contest. +1 for support (sorry I panicked a bit quickly)

